# GF1:  What are the letters in "[ebuild  N]"?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

From the Portage 2.0.51 man page (man emerge):

```
OUTPUT

       When utilizing emerge with the --pretend and --verbose flags, the  out-

       put may be a little hard to understand at first.  This section explains

       the abbreviations.

       [blocks B ] app-text/dos2unix (from pkg app-text/hd2u-0.8.0)

              Dos2unix is Blocking hd2u  from  being  emerged.   Blockers  are

              defined  when  two  packages  will clobber each others files, or

              otherwise cause some form of breakage in your system.   However,

              blockers  usually  do  not  need  to  be  simultaneously emerged

              because they usually provide the same functionality.

       [ebuild N ] app-games/qstat-25c

              Qstat is New to your system, and will be emerged for  the  first

              time.

       [ebuild NS ] dev-libs/glib-2.4.7

              You  already  have a version of glib installed, but a 'new' ver-

              sion in a different SLOT is available.

       [ebuild R ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.5

              Sed 4.0.5 has already been emerged, but if you run the  command,

              then  portage  will Re-emerge the specified package (sed in this

              case).

       [ebuild F ] media-video/realplayer-8-r6

              The realplayer package requires that you Fetch the sources manu-

              ally.   When  you  attempt to emerge the package, if the sources

              are not found, then portage will halt and you will  be  provided

              with instructions on how to download the required files.

       [ebuild f ] media-video/realplayer-8-r6

              The realplayer package's files are already downloaded.

       [ebuild U ] net-fs/samba-2.2.8_pre1 [2.2.7a]

              Samba 2.2.7a has already been emerged and can be Updated to ver-

              sion 2.2.8_pre1.

       [ebuild UD] media-libs/libgd-1.8.4 [2.0.11]

              Libgd 2.0.11 is already emerged, but if  you  run  the  command,

              then portage will Downgrade to version 1.8.4 for you.

              This  may  occur if a newer version of a package has been masked

              because it is broken or it creates a security risk on your  sys-

              tem and a fix has not been released yet.

              Another  reason this may occur is if a package you are trying to

              emerge requires an older version of a package in order to emerge

              successfully.   In  this  case,  libgd  2.x is incompatible with

              libgd 1.x.  This means that  packages  that  were  created  with

              libgd  1.x  will  not  compile with 2.x and must downgrade libgd

              first before they can emerge.

       [ebuild U-] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0 [4.2.99.902]

              The - represents lack of SLOT  information  about  Xfree.   This

              will  occur  when the previous version emerged was injected (see

              inject for more info) or very outdated (so old that SLOT did not

              exist).   Either  way,  a newer version of Xfree is availabe for

              your updating delight.

       [ebuild  U  ]  sys-devel/distcc-2.16  [2.13-r1]  -gnome   -gtk   +ipv6*

       (-selinux)

              The -gtk and -gnome reflect the status  of  USE  variables  when

              emerging  distcc.  Here we see that distcc can use the USE vari-

              ables gtk and gnome, but that your current settings have gtk and

              gnome  disabled.   This means optional support for gtk and gnome

              will not be enabled in distcc when you emerge it.   An  asterisk

              shows that the USE flags have changed since the package was last

              installed.  In this case, ipv6 is  enabled  but  was  previously

              disabled.   A  USE  flag in brackets, like (-selinux), is always

              disabled and shows that the flag is not available for  the  cur-

              rent system profile.

              *Note:  The USE status is only displayed when you use the --pre-

              tend and --verbose options.

```

Updated 2004-11-07  --kallamej

----------

